# Clamp lamp or not?



## dkir7979 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello, i have 3 white lipped tree frogs which are 3 years old in an exo terra 90cm tall 45 cm wide 45 cm deep.. my question is, in regards to the exo terra ceramic lighting fixture the 'clamp lamp' comes with an attachment which enables you to clamp the light so it sits above the mesh... should the lamp be placed like this so they dont burn themselves on the mesh or should it just sit ontop of the mesh of the terrarium whereupon not much heat is lossed??? thANKYOU!

- - - Updated - - -

this is the lamp


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 14, 2012)

dkir7979 said:


> Hello, i have 3 white lipped tree frogs which are 3 years old in an exo terra 90cm tall 45 cm wide 45 cm deep.. my question is, in regards to the exo terra ceramic lighting fixture the 'clamp lamp' comes with an attachment which enables you to clamp the light so it sits above the mesh... should the lamp be placed like this so they dont burn themselves on the mesh or should it just sit ontop of the mesh of the terrarium whereupon not much heat is lossed??? thANKYOU!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> this is the lamp


the lamp can be place on top or on the clamp the frogs are smart they wont sit on the lid right under it


----------



## Reptilez123 (Dec 14, 2012)

I just let mine sit on the mesh but thats for my turtles idk much about frogs


----------



## Bushman (Dec 14, 2012)

These look like the same clamp that I bought years ago and it's probably my most disliked piece of equipment.
N.B - It's hard to be sure if it's exactly the same clamp from the small sized pic, but it's certainly the same type of clamp.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 14, 2012)

They are terrible to try to use. 
Grip strength of an arthritic grandparent. 
Useless to use with the same brand terrariums.
Its fine to put the globe on the mesh but you must keep an eye on the plastic frame if it runs for long hours.
Also raising the lamp off the mesh would reduce the heat build up and prevent a short life span for the globe if it was to run for a long period.
I have been on exo terra FB page trying to get some of the lamp stands available here in Oz.
After a bit of research I think the Zoo med ones are a better design, but I can't currently justify the cost to ship them from the states.


----------



## Cypher69 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dkir, are you using the lamp for heat or juz uv?
Juz wondering that's all.


----------



## dkir7979 (Dec 14, 2012)

just for heat


----------



## Cypher69 (Dec 15, 2012)

dkir7979 said:


> just for heat



What state are you living in, if you don't mind me asking?

It's just that I've got Red-eyes & gtf morphs at the moment. Both breeders I bought them from assured me that as I'm Sydney based, I don't really need to heat up their enclosures. Providing the temp doesn't drop below 10C.

I'm just wondering if I did provide a heat source would the frogs be a bit more active?
Although, to be honest, I wouldn't know the diff between an active frog & one that naturally sleeps all day...


----------



## dkir7979 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cypher69 said:


> What state are you living in, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> It's just that I've got Red-eyes & gtf morphs at the moment. Both breeders I bought them from assured me that as I'm Sydney based, I don't really need to heat up their enclosures. Providing the temp doesn't drop below 10C.
> 
> ...



Well i live in sydney, and have white lipped tree frogs, ive raised them from morphs, they are a very active frog in general but in the winter months are much slower, now that its summer they probably dont need the heat but definatley in winter, i have their heater on a timer for on during the day and off at night


----------

